# Political compass



## hangover (Nov 13, 2015)

This quiz has been around for a while, but I'm curious to know how folks here land in the graph...I took the test years ago, and just took it again today....haven't changed a bit...but I'm happy being where I am....care to share where you are? The graph shows where I am.

https://www.politicalcompass.org/test


----------



## Jackie22 (Nov 13, 2015)




----------



## Shalimar (Nov 13, 2015)

This socialist Canuck landed slightly left and quite a bit lower down to where you are hangover. Wearing my pink shirt proudly!!


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 13, 2015)

Jackie...   I landed exactly where you are.. but I didn't copy it..  Maybe I was one square higher.. but just as left.


----------



## Jackie22 (Nov 13, 2015)

..lol, I told you we think alike, no surprises among the tree huggers.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 13, 2015)

I figured it out


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 13, 2015)

Here I is....


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 13, 2015)

hangover said:


> This quiz has been around for a while, but I'm curious to know how folks here land in the graph...I took the test years ago, and just took it again today....haven't changed a bit...but I'm happy being where I am....care to share where you are? The graph shows where I am.
> 
> https://www.politicalcompass.org/test



Man we are almost exactly the same.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 13, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Here I is....View attachment 23924




Ha!  You are one square to the right of me..


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 13, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Ha!  You are one square to the right of me..



I see most of the reports so far are close.


----------



## imp (Nov 13, 2015)

FWIW. What it really means, I have little clue. Maybe that explains the location of my "dot"?   imp


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 13, 2015)

imp said:


> FWIW. What it really means, I have little clue. Maybe that explains the location of my "dot"?   imp



What it means is that you are a tighty righty


----------



## BobF (Nov 13, 2015)

Well, I did not copy from the PDF form as I was going to come back to it.   I did print and it shows me as a red dot in the lower green area but well up to the top right corner of the green area.   My "Political Compass" certificate says I inhabit the left libertarian quadrant.

Then the PDF form was gone.


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 13, 2015)

BobF said:


> Well, I did not copy from the PDF form as I was going to come back to it.   I did print and it shows me as a red dot in the lower green area but well up to the top right corner of the green area.   My "Political Compass" certificate says I inhabit the left libertarian quadrant.
> 
> Then the PDF form was gone.


Uh huh.....


----------



## Manatee (Nov 13, 2015)

Blue a bit right and a bit above center.  Having said that I found a number of questions where none of the choices were a good fit.


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Nov 13, 2015)




----------



## Warrigal (Nov 13, 2015)

No point my doing the test. The horizontal axis doesn't extend far enough to the left hand side. :grin:


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 13, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Here I is....View attachment 23924



I landed in the same place, Jim.


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 13, 2015)

OK I did do the test. My result is green, (-7,-5)

Not a far leftie at all :grin:
Although I am to the left of the UK Greens.


----------



## hangover (Nov 14, 2015)

imp said:


> FWIW. What it really means, I have little clue. Maybe that explains the location of my "dot"?   imp


I'd say you're pretty close to center, on the lib side. Mine said I was close to Gandhi and the Dali Lama...philosophically. What famous person were you next to?


----------



## hangover (Nov 14, 2015)

Grumpy Ol' Man said:


> View attachment 23935



Wow! Can't get much more middle than that.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 14, 2015)

hangover said:


> Wow! Can't get much more middle than that.



From your posts I would have thought you much more Left than that...


----------



## hangover (Nov 14, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> From your posts I would have thought you much more Left than that...



No, I was talking about Grumpy being in the middle. I'm truly a left wing bleeding heart liberal nut job.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 14, 2015)

Cool, hangover, I guess that sorta almost makes you a member of the Great Northern Socialist Horde--an honourary Canuck. Lolololol.


----------



## fureverywhere (Nov 14, 2015)




----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 14, 2015)

hangover said:


> No, I was talking about Grumpy being in the middle. I'm truly a left wing bleeding heart liberal nut job.



I knew I liked you


----------



## fureverywhere (Nov 14, 2015)

Just for fun I took it again and answered the complete opposite to my real feelings...I ended up next to Mrs.Thatcher
<<<shudder>>> Heaven forbid...


----------



## drifter (Nov 14, 2015)

From Dead Center I am four squares left and two down.


----------



## BobF (Nov 14, 2015)

drifter said:


> From Dead Center I am four squares left and two down.



We are not too far apart.    I look to my print out and see this.   -.5, -.5.    Pretty close to center.


----------



## drifter (Nov 14, 2015)

Yes, I'd say so. Cheers my friend.


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Nov 14, 2015)

hangover said:


> Wow! Can't get much more middle than that.



Born and raised solid conservative Republican.  Still very conservative on many issues.  Have tired of the constant and consistent rhetoric and finger pointing by the far right.  They no longer are "just conservative".  They want to place rules and demands on my life and my family's lives.  The right no longer seeks solutions to our Country's problems.  All they want to do is blame, blame, blame.  If you aren't part of the solution, you are part of the problem.
The right has become completely and totally guided by media talking heads.  Fox News, Limbaugh, Hannity, Beck... these blowhards have taken the place of the Billy Grahams and Ronald Reagans.  Most of the discussion you hear at the coffee shop... or on internet forums... is repeating what they have had drilled into their minds by worshiping at the "Throne of Talk Radio".  

The left is not without fault.  The left has been determined to support generational welfare, never demanding folks get off their couches and find a job.  The left wants each and every American to have televisions, autos, cell phones, etc. even though those same people won't ever lift a finger to work to pay for their lifestyle.  The left has championed a mindset that you shouldn't have to work to get what you can if you feel "entitled" to it.  

I believe multi-million dollar salaries to CEO's are unethical and should be illegal.  Yet, I would be the first to suggest it un-American to place governmental limits on what a person can earn.  I believe as long as we allow lobbyists in Washington, D.C. the wealth gap in American will continue to widen.  I believe the United States was formed as a Christian Nation, but the founders would never have force fed Christianity on the citizens.  I believe marriage as defined by the Church is between a man and a woman.  If the government would have never stepped into the marriage business and only recognized civil unions for the purpose of tax breaks, medical benefits, etc. we would not have near the angst we do today over same-sex marriage.  The government should not tell me who I can marry... or who I can't.  

I've worked hard all my life, supported my family, never applied for nor received on dime of unemployment insurance or welfare assistance.  I believe those should be there for folks who have temporarily fallen on hard times.  Those financial assistance programs should not be generational passes for never honestly looking for a paying job.
Each of our children are married to their first spouses.  My wife and I and our children believe the vows taken on our wedding days should be honored for life.  However, many of our friends have been divorced and/or are living in a non-wed partnership and it is not mine to judge whether they are right or wrong.  Friends don't judge each other... they support each other.

I've seen work ethic become something of the past.  People now show no loyalty to their employer.  And, employers show no loyalty to workers.  In over 40 years in the work place I've never seen the lack of pride in work as bad as it is today. 

Sheesh!  There I go.  Ranting again.  See, I'm not really "dead center" politically.  I'm just confused!!!  :>)


----------



## fureverywhere (Nov 14, 2015)

Must be something common in mid-boomers however. My brother was a love bead, draft card burning hippie. Guess who turned uber-conservative by 60? Comical because my Dad was GOP into his 70's then something switched. I remember him berating my brother for being narrow minded.

I've seen work ethic become something of the past.  People now show no loyalty to their employer.  And, employers show no loyalty to workers.  In over 40 years in the work place I've never seen the lack of pride in work as bad as it is today. 

Blame "Big Corporate"...the company I worked for...Home Orange Aprons. The store was in a downturn of profits. Who do you look to fire first? Full time staff and long term workers. If you can hire a bunch of part timers for minimum wage...you are saving money. A bunch of young droogs and poor customer service? Hey bottom line you've saved money this quarter.


----------



## Karen99 (Nov 15, 2015)




----------



## hangover (Nov 15, 2015)

Grumpy Ol' Man said:


> Born and raised solid conservative Republican.  Still very conservative on many issues.  Have tired of the constant and consistent rhetoric and finger pointing by the far right.  They no longer are "just conservative".  They want to place rules and demands on my life and my family's lives.  The right no longer seeks solutions to our Country's problems.  All they want to do is blame, blame, blame.  If you aren't part of the solution, you are part of the problem.
> The right has become completely and totally guided by media talking heads.  Fox News, Limbaugh, Hannity, Beck... these blowhards have taken the place of the Billy Grahams and Ronald Reagans.  Most of the discussion you hear at the coffee shop... or on internet forums... is repeating what they have had drilled into their minds by worshiping at the "Throne of Talk Radio".
> 
> The left is not without fault.  The left has been determined to support generational welfare, never demanding folks get off their couches and find a job.  The left wants each and every American to have televisions, autos, cell phones, etc. even though those same people won't ever lift a finger to work to pay for their lifestyle.  The left has championed a mindset that you shouldn't have to work to get what you can if you feel "entitled" to it.
> ...



I hear ya Grumpy. I've been a true fiscal conservative since way back when Raygun was tripling the national debt. And I've hunted much of my life. But dag nabit, ya don't need no assault weapon to go hunting....unless yer hunting lots of people.

The far right wants the government out of our business, except in the bedroom. The far left wants government out of the bedroom, but in everything else.

I've been a registered Independent since the mid 90's....voted for Ralph Nader four times. But when McCain started singing, "Bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb Iran, I voted for Obama. And all the con candidates this year are as crazy as Palin, except for Kasich....but the con voters seem to be determined to put up a nut job to run against Shillary. Even Rand Paul sounds reasonable compared to the rest of the clown car.


----------



## hangover (Nov 15, 2015)

fureverywhere said:


> Must be something common in mid-boomers however. My brother was a love bead, draft card burning hippie. Guess who turned uber-conservative by 60? Comical because my Dad was GOP into his 70's then something switched. I remember him berating my brother for being narrow minded.
> 
> I've seen work ethic become something of the past.  People now show no loyalty to their employer.  And, employers show no loyalty to workers.  In over 40 years in the work place I've never seen the lack of pride in work as bad as it is today.
> 
> Blame "Big Corporate"...the company I worked for...Home Orange Aprons. The store was in a downturn of profits. Who do you look to fire first? Full time staff and long term workers. If you can hire a bunch of part timers for minimum wage...you are saving money. A bunch of young droogs and poor customer service? Hey bottom line you've saved money this quarter.


Boomers are not old enough to remember the hard times of the Great Depression. They grew up in the great economic expansion of the 50's. Since then, all the other generations have had everything given to them. Ten year olds today have their own $400.00 cell phone daddy bought for them.
It was the republicans that caused the Great Depression, with the same corporate and bank de-regulations they push today. The cons have always been trying to destroy labor unions, which gave us healthcare, minimum wages, week ends, and a retirement. The cons have succeeded pretty much, because of the ignorance of the younger generations. Now the only retirement is those lucky enough to have a government job....and the cons are trying hard to destroy those jobs too. if the cons get their way, we will all be working seven days a week, ten hours a day, for $2.00 an hour.
Lincoln was really bigot that tried to deport all the blacks after the war. The civil war was really about profits for the corporations in the north. That's why the south wanted to secede.

_I will say then that I am not, nor ever been in favor of making  voters or jurors of Negroes, nor of qualifying them to hold office. NOR  TO INTERMARRY with white people and I will say in addition to this that  THERE IS A PHYSICAL DIFFERENCE BETWEEN THE WHITE AND BLACK RACES. Which I  believe will FOREVER forbid the two races living together on terms of  social and political equality and in as much as they cannot so live,  while they do remain together. There must be the position of superior  and inferior and I as much as any other man am *IN FAVOR OF HAVING THE SUPERIOR POSITION ASSIGNED TO THE WHITE RACES"*_

*Speech on August 21, 1859 at Ottawa, IL:
*http://athirdseyeview.blogspot.com/2011/08/abraham-lincoln-and-his-racist-speeches.html


----------



## hangover (Nov 15, 2015)

[h=1]Abraham Lincoln 'tried to deport slaves' to British colonies[/h]
Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...rt-slaves-British-colonies.html#ixzz3rZvcXiXf 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
​
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1356078/Abraham-Lincoln-tried-deport-slaves-British-colonies.html


----------



## hangover (Nov 15, 2015)

Karen99 said:


> View attachment 23963



(((((hugs)))))


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 15, 2015)

I am unable to post a pic of where I fell on the green grid. As far as I know, I currently wear the pinkest shirt.  Do I get a prize, or should I start running? Lolololol. Rasssspberrry!


----------



## hangover (Nov 15, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> I am unable to post a pic of where I fell on the green grid. As far as I know, I currently wear the pinkest shirt.  Do I get a prize, or should I start running? Lolololol. Rasssspberrry!



right click on the graph, then click on "copy image", then paste it here.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 15, 2015)

hangover, all I have is an ancient iPad, it won't let me do that.


----------



## The Inspector (Nov 15, 2015)




----------



## squatting dog (Nov 15, 2015)

I feel kinda lonely up here.


----------



## hangover (Nov 15, 2015)

I really want to thank everyone for sharing. You people are very cool.


----------

